# Fish ID



## GlasgowA (Jan 12, 2007)

Thought these were SP Acei yellow tail but have just been told they are not. Any ideas what they could be.

Thanks for your help in advance

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Felony (Jan 19, 2006)

Those are ps. acei.


----------



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

GlasgowA said:


> Thought these were SP Acei yellow tail


My second opinion says they are as well- http://www.cichlidforum.com/profiles/sp ... hp?id=1460



GlasgowA said:


> but have just been told they are not.


I hope not by anyone on this site!

:thumb:


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have p. acei and they look exactly like your pictures. I'm 99.99% sure that they are.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree they are!

Can I have some??? Im just jokin.............. but I wish I could find some like them!


----------



## chromedome (Oct 24, 2007)

i keep yellow tail acei and yours look the same  enjoy :thumb:


----------



## GlasgowA (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you all for confirming what I thought. They were marked as yellow tailed violets when I bought them last week and I just presumed they were acei. I popped in for a nose this week and mentioned how good they were and was told 'oh they arn't acei they are a type of zebra'. Being so new to Malawi's I thought there was maybe a zebra which looked like this but very glad there isn't.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Nope, not a zebra. I am not sure I can even think of a purple zebra species (with or without yellow fins.) Plus "Yellow tail violets" is a very common trade name for Ps. acei (Msuli)


----------



## lmgentry (Apr 8, 2008)

Undoubtedly yellow tail acei


----------

